# Vape King Menlyn Maine Grand Opening



## Stroodlepuff (17/4/18)

After much anticipation we are glad to finally announce the grand opening of the store of the year. This one is special to us as it is a collaboration with 2 of the biggest brands in South Africa. Specials will be announced 48 hours before the opening as we have always done. We have seen some sneak peeks and we can tell you the store is looking a-ma-zing!!!

See you all on the 28th!







Sent from my MHA-AL00 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/4/18)

All the best @Stroodlepuff @Gizmo @Paulie and Spike! So bummed I'll miss this opening... will be packing for Hall of Vape Stuttgart but I will be there with you in Spirit!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vapington (17/4/18)

Nice one @Paulie @Michael @Stroodlepuff All the best

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Braki (17/4/18)

Congrats all on the new shop!  May you have many sales and happiness with the venture.

PS: Next one due for Cape Town

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Schnappie (18/4/18)

This was long overdue for Pretoria! Can't wait to visit, all the best with getting things ready and trust it will be a big success!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RynoP (18/4/18)

Walked past the store today. cant wait!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (24/4/18)

So who wants to see some specials  

Sent from my MHA-AL00 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (24/4/18)

Grand opening specials. Awww yeah





Sent from my MHA-AL00 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Zebeebee (10/5/18)

I missed the opening but had a chance to quickly pop in at the new store for some coils tonight. Awesome store guys. Will come and hang soon when I have some time. Happy to have a Vape King close to home now and best of luck with the venture.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

